# Skin Tags



## Howard Carter (Mar 9, 2014)

My four year old female Cockerpoo has a history of skin tags along her back. They grow and drop off over 2-3 month period. My vet says nothing to worry about, but I am not so sure. Does anyone have any idea what causes them, and how should I deal with them. Thank you, Howard


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Just googled it, most common causes are

too frequent bathing/reaction to shampoo
parasites
environment (too much household cleaners)
poor diet
genetics

So, if she has been wormed, is being fed great food, is rarely bathed and your house is not too clean then you can relax and blame it on her genetics. They are benign and nothing to worry about.


----------

